# Nasdaq...... Top Heavy?



## MARKETWAVES (17 August 2005)

*Is  the  Nasdaq top  heavy * ?


  Here's  a  visual  ..............
  If  we  get a  continuing downtrend  out  of  this  ,
   What  would  happen  to T-bonds , Gold and  Silver ?

  Any comments ? ......  



*TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK…* The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliott Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## excalibur (17 August 2005)

*Re: Nasdaq...... Top Heavy ?*

Maybe I`m thinking positive again...which is unusual.
It seems to me that the metals will rise.


----------



## DTM (17 August 2005)

*Re: Nasdaq...... Top Heavy ?*

NASDAQ looks to be artificially high.  Weak buying has been keeping it up and I don't think the efforts of the Plunge protection team is helping things but making the impending crash bigger.  Lots of ordinary people are going to lose money IMO.


----------



## Smurf1976 (17 August 2005)

*Re: Nasdaq...... Top Heavy ?*



			
				DTM said:
			
		

> NASDAQ looks to be artificially high.  Weak buying has been keeping it up and I don't think the efforts of the Plunge protection team is helping things but making the impending crash bigger.  Lots of ordinary people are going to lose money IMO.



I don't trade it but I have always believed this extended rally to be an echo bubble.

Why? Because a 20 year bull which terminated in a blow off top isn't corrected in a couple of years. And US stocks in general never did get to anything looking like a bear market bottom. And finally because the leaders in a genuine bull market are not normally the leaders from the previous bull so the tech stocks aren't the place to be looking anyway.

As for the PPT, 

...don't you know pump it up, you got to pump it up, don't you know pump it up, you got to pump it up... 

Sorry, too much music  (I think they're the right words!)


----------



## RichKid (18 August 2005)

*Re: Nasdaq...... Top Heavy ?*



			
				MARKETWAVES said:
			
		

> *Is  the  Nasdaq top  heavy * ?
> Here's  a  visual  ..............
> If  we  get a  continuing downtrend  out  of  this  ,
> What  would  happen  to T-bonds , Gold and  Silver ?
> Any comments ? ......




MW,
Great charts again, do you have any for the NASDAQ 100? I assume the trend is similar but will be interested in it if you have time.
Not knowing much about inter-market analysis I can't even guess what'll happen to the other markets you refer to. Gold seems to be bullish generally, not sure how it links up with the NASDAQ, is there a negative correlation (ie gold goes up, nasdaq goes down?).


----------



## DTM (18 August 2005)

*Re: Nasdaq...... Top Heavy ?*



			
				Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> As for the PPT,
> 
> ...don't you know pump it up, you got to pump it up, don't you know pump it up, you got to pump it up...
> 
> Sorry, too much music  (I think they're the right words!)




Ha ha ha ha ha ha ......LOL


----------

